# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  TEST E and EQ cycle (Newbie)

## thetoponepercent

Alright, I am a newbie so I thought it would help to make a log so I could receive advice and help as I go.

Gear:
11 weeks Stealth Test E (250 twice week)
10 weeks Stealth EQ (200 twice week)
1-4 weeks Paper dbol (40 mg ED)
1-13 Nolva (10mg EOD)
1-13 Proscar (1.25 ED)

pct:
wk13 Clomid 100mg-Nolva 40mg/ed
wk14 Clomid 50mg-Nolva 30mg/ed
wk15 Clomid 50mg-Nolva 20mg/ed

About me:
30 year old Male (working out since I was 14)
5'9 about 185 - 189lbs (depends on the time of day)
BF between 10-12%. I usually run about 8-10% BF, but I have been trying to bulk some weight prior to starting the cycle.
Full head of hair, but I want to keep it that way.
BB squads 315 for 5 clean
BB chest about 320 clean
I live in the USA

So I mixed 1ml of TEST and 1 ml of EQ into a 25 gauge needle tonight and injected into my right thigh. The needle went in very easy with no pain. The injection itself took about 3 min to squeeze out into the muscle. It felt a bit odd looking down seeing a needle in my leg for so long. Afterwards I massaged the area for a bit. It felt sore like someone had punched me in my leg but 2 hours later the pain was gone.

I haven't received my dbol yet so if it doesn't show up this week then I will leave it out of my cycle. Everything else I have in hand. I do a lot of traveling for work so this could get complicated bringing gear with me. The pills I am not worried about on the plane. Never been stopped for having pills. I have some sterile vials that I ordered on the way so I will travel with unmarked vial with just enough gear for the work week. And can buy needles on the road.

Not that is matters since it will be some time before I feel any effect without the dbol, but did chest tonight at the gym.

1 set of flat 225X10 BB
2 sets of flat 265X5 BB
1 set of flat 225X12 BB

3 sets of incline 195X 5 BB

4 sets of chest cable fly 80 each stack X 10

2 sets of dips 15 reps

30 min cardio jogging.

This is fairly typical workout day for me. I do a few more exercises in the gym, but not worth mentioning. In total I normally spend about an hour lifting and 20 - 30 min cardio.

----------


## t-gunz

get some before pics... will be deinfently good to compare the results when you finish your cycle

----------


## thetoponepercent

Your right. I am planning on taking some photos tonight. Sad part is how white I am right now!! Oh well. I will try to get some sun tomorrow.

----------


## SMAN12b

EQ at only 400/week may not do much for you. It has been reported on here that there is a huge difference between 4 and 600mgs/week
Other than that looks like a decent cycle, good luck

----------


## thetoponepercent

> EQ at only 400/week may not do much for you. It has been reported on here that there is a huge difference between 4 and 600mgs/week
> Other than that looks like a decent cycle, good luck


I have been told on another board that I am doing too much for a first cycle. LOL. 

Prob doesn't make much of a difference, but the gear I am using is suppose to be overdosed.

1ml of test E = 270mg
1ml of EQ = 233mg

So I guess I am taking 540 test e each week and 466 of EQ each week. Other item worth mentioning is the packets are overfilled a bit. I did a horrible job tonight removing from stealth packet. It spilled a lot more than I would have thought. Even with the spill I was able to pull out slightly more then 5ml from each packet. My shot today was slightly more than 2ml. Maybe more like 2.2 since there was enough extra.

----------


## SMAN12b

well, we always recomend a single compound for your FIRST cycle, mainly a single estered Test, so you can see exactly what each compound is doing to your body both good and bad. you already started though but keep in mind that EQ is a very slow producer and thus part of the reason for the higher dose of it

----------


## thetoponepercent

Here are some before photos. Me natural.

----------


## thetoponepercent

The dbol arrived today. So I guess it will be part of my cycle. I have read to spread them out during your day and also to load it prior to working out. So which one is it? I took one in the morning, one after lunch, two 1 hour before working out and I guess one after dinner. 

My leg hurt from the injection yesterday. It wasn't too bad till this morning when I woke up. I feel soreness from my knee to my mid thigh at the point of injection. I am basically limping but was still able to jog for 30 min tonight.

Tonight was Back and Bis.
Back
3 sets up wide grip chin ups
2 sets close grip chin ups
3 sets sitting rows
2 set DB bent-over rows
3 sets low back extensions

Bis
2 sets DB curls
2 sets rope curls hands inside
2 sets rope curls hands outside

2 sets of abs

Cardio
jogged for 30 min

peace

----------


## custcdngsxr

Definitly going to keep an eye on this one. Best of luck on your first cycle and look forward to your results.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Definitly going to keep an eye on this one. Best of luck on your first cycle and look forward to your results.


Thanks man. I am keeping this a secret from everyone I know. Even girlfriend. Its hard to know how people will react so I decided not to tell anyone. Anyways its harder than I thought. I am dying to talk to someone about it. Thank god for the internet  :LOL:

----------


## thetoponepercent

My leg hurt like a mo fo today from the injection  :Frown:  I was limping all around so I took some benadryl. This is helping so far but between the med making me sleepy and my leg, I have missed the gym today. I am not happy about this and tomorrow is my second injection day. I am told to split my injection and put half into each of my glutes. I hope this works!!

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> My leg hurt like a mo fo today from the injection  I was limping all around so I took some benadryl. This is helping so far but between the med making me sleepy and my leg, I have missed the gym today. I am not happy about this and tomorrow is my second injection day. I am told to split my injection and put half into each of my glutes. I hope this works!!


i notice stealth shots huert like a sonbitch the day after the worst. one night last week it was so bad that i took a lorcet left over from my surgery,lol. however i had added 1-2% of benzyle alcohal to increase sterility. 
i filterd mine also. 3 mins? i shoot mine in about 20 seconds i thhink. i have heard of takin a minute, but i dont see a pouint in 3 mins, but who knows.
i wouldnt miss gym days cuz of shot pain if i was you. when i did sust, those hurt like hell for 3 daqys but i still lifted. it hurt, but overall didnt affect the workout. try workout out when it hurts. i notice sometimes it increases your intensity cuz it hurts more. it kinda causes you to go into fight or flight syndrom.its super intense, especially on squats, but taxing mentally

----------


## thetoponepercent

As for the leg, Benadryl is working like a champ. I took 50 mg around 4PM and then 75mg before I went to bed yesterday. This morning I am able to walk again. The swelling has gone way down, but there is still some puffiness and pain at my knee. And since I am doing glutes today I figured I had better try to workout legs today just incase my glutes become inflamed as well. 

Leg workout went alright. A bit painful but I am happy I did it. I will take some more Benadryl tonight. I think my ass knows the injection is coming, its been twitching on me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Leg workout in the AM - Hurt but I did what I could
Squats 
225 X 15
275 X 12
275 X 12
285 X 10

Leg curls, leg extensions, calves

20 min Cardio

2nd shot today into my right glute using a 21 pin. It was completely painless. I haven't felt a thing and I did it almost 4 hours ago. It took me a bit longer to muster up the nerves to push the pin in. IDK why. 

I felt good after the shot so I decided to make up for missing yesterday. I am also traveling tomorrow so I might miss my workout.

Shoulders and Tris
Military press on the controlled BB
135 X 15
185 X 10
185 X 10
195 X 6
military press with DB
50 X 10 

Shoulder shrugs on hammer machine free weights
225 X 15
275 X 10
295 X 10
295 X 10

Lateral raises, side raises

Tris
Cable Pull bar
80 X 15
90 X 10
90 X 10
Cable rope
60 X 8
50 X 10

single arm isolation tris, dips

I have weighed 185 every day this week. So I will say 185 as my starting weight. No weight gained yet even though I am eating like crazy. On another note, I feel pressure on my lower back. Not sure if this is from the DBOL .

----------


## Haro3

u'll know the dbol cramps/pumps. pretty brutal on squat/dead lift days. as for eating a ton make sure its clean. do you have any idea what ur macros are on ur diet?

----------


## thetoponepercent

> u'll know the dbol cramps/pumps. pretty brutal on squat/dead lift days. as for eating a ton make sure its clean. do you have any idea what ur macros are on ur diet?


Nope, I haven't taken the time to figure it all out.

In general

6 egg whites for breakfast

Shake mid morning

Tuna on wheat bread and 2 tbls peanut butter lunch

shake afternoon

workout

shake Post workout

chicken breast with brown rice dinner

shake bed

I couldn't eat more if I wanted to. also taking BCAA, milk thistle, milti's, glutamine. All of which are three times a day except the milti, I take 2 of them in the morning.

Does this look about right? Since I am taking 10 mg of Nolva EOD, I am not expecting to put on too much water weight.

PS. I really enjoyed your thread Haro3, I am glad to see you in here. I am open to any advise I can get  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Haro3

lookin at the diet i dont see enough carbs ur mid morning and afternoon shake i'd get a coffee grinder and grind up oats throw a cup in each with 2 scoops protein it comes out to like 540 cals 56 carbs 44 protein something like that. i dont remember exactly. also i'd get some carbs in ur breakfast meal. breakfast is my highest calorie meal. throw some oats in there if u can maybe glass of milk something to get ur cals up cuz 6 egg whites isnt very calorie dense. plus thats no carbs at all until lunch......believe me carbohydrates are not ur enemy if ur training hard the aditional calories/carbs will not hurt u and slight fat gain isnt a bad thing. the way i look at fat gain is im getting the max amount of muscle out of my diet because theres still enough to gain fat. which means im eating more food than i need to put on the max amount of muscle so i can deal with the couple lbs of fat i may have put on this cycle. i've got allllllll spring to get it off.

----------


## Haro3

also ur pwo shake DEFINATELY needs carbs in it. u could do the oats/whey thing or i use CYTOGAINER which i really like. tastes hella good too

----------


## thetoponepercent

> also ur pwo shake DEFINATELY needs carbs in it. u could do the oats/whey thing or i use CYTOGAINER which i really like. tastes hella good too


Thanks Haro, I left off the fact that I add 1/2 cup of oats to each shake. Sounds like even with that I need to add more carbs? Normally only use one scoop of protein per shake though. Should I start using 2 for each shake? I was worried about taking in too much protein via shakes.

----------


## Haro3

dude protein is protein. yea whole foods is better but worst case scenario u gotta eat shakes. i have 3 shakes in my day, meal 2 and meal 4 and pwo but there is NO other option with my job. i'd prefer whole foods but $$ and work dont allow it. but nonetheless jus lookin at the diet i'd say your eatin like a VERY generous 2500kcals.....im guessin on the tuna/wheat bread/rice as i dont eat them and dont know their cals but i'd definately say your not eatin 3000kcals ed so i'd find a way to up ur carbs for sure. go check out my diet its in my thread. im not sayin copy it but urs is pretty close to mine as it is. except ppwo i go with potatoes instead of rice and i eat chicken/rice for lunch

except right now taco bell and pizza have been my lunch  :Smilie:  lol oh well im not tryin to get ripped.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> dude protein is protein. yea whole foods is better but worst case scenario u gotta eat shakes. i have 3 shakes in my day, meal 2 and meal 4 and pwo but there is NO other option with my job. i'd prefer whole foods but $$ and work dont allow it. but nonetheless jus lookin at the diet i'd say your eatin like a VERY generous 2500kcals.....im guessin on the tuna/wheat bread/rice as i dont eat them and dont know their cals but i'd definately say your not eatin 3000kcals ed so i'd find a way to up ur carbs for sure. go check out my diet its in my thread. im not sayin copy it but urs is pretty close to mine as it is. except ppwo i go with potatoes instead of rice and i eat chicken/rice for lunch
> 
> except right now taco bell and pizza have been my lunch  lol oh well im not tryin to get ripped.


Haa, taco bell, gotta love those steak soft tacos. I will have another look at your diet. Did it take you a week or two to get your cal intake as high as you wanted? I am forcing food as it is now. I need to increase cardio or hope the gear I am taking will increase my hunger. 

Alright, I have a flight tomorrow so I am off to pack and get some sleep. peace

----------


## thetoponepercent

Woke up and did another early morning workout. I will be traveling today and again tomorrow. Sucks.

I did chest and cardio. Basically the same workout as the one I completed on Monday and posted. I am waiting for this dbol to kick in. Damn you dbol!! Kick in!!  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Update on my leg - Its much better. Still some swelling at my knee but the pain is gone.

----------


## TheGuardian

Dude I clicked this thread and read your post and saw your pictures and I thought it was talking about me. I'm doing almost the exact cycle you are except I'm using Nutri-Vet, and I'm adding winny on to the end. I'm also running test/eq for 15 weeks instead of 11. It's a little longer than I wanted, but I didn't want to have any left over. I am 2.5 weeks in and have put on 10 lbs. The dbol kicked in after about 4-5 days.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Dude I clicked this thread and read your post and saw your pictures and I thought it was talking about me. I'm doing almost the exact cycle you are except I'm using Nutri-Vet, and I'm adding winny on to the end. I'm also running test/eq for 15 weeks instead of 11. It's a little longer than I wanted, but I didn't want to have any left over. I am 2.5 weeks in and have put on 10 lbs. The dbol kicked in after about 4-5 days.



Sweet!! I will expecting you to let me know all the gains I can expect 2 weeks in advance!! I bought enough gear to run my exact cycle twice. So I figured I would break it up and off-cycle for 3 month before I kick off the second one. I am very eager to see some results or feel something. My luck the dbol will kick in between Christmas Eve and Christmas day when all the gyms are closed  :1laugh:  I will just have to beat up on my siblings. haa

How long into your cycle did you begin to put on weight? I don't think I have gained a single pound. Are you running Nolva or an anti-Es with your cycle? And how about cardio? 

Keep me updated.

----------


## TheGuardian

I started to put on weight the first week. Alot of it was that I hadn't been as consistent with my eating as I should. I don't miss a single meal now, and am up 10 lbs. I had my measurements taken yesterday and am 202 @ 16% bf. I had my first measurements taken July: 184 @ 16.5% bf. I have been stuck at around 192 before I started this cycle two weeks ago. I know the bf is kind of high, but my senior year in college, I was forced to eat out alot, and put on some extra fat because of it. As long as I stay between 15-17% while bulking I'll be happy. I shed fat pretty easy when I up the cardio.

I have arimidex on hand, but didn't order any clomid because I thought I had some left over from a previous cycle. I also am not sure exactly what I need to take and for how long. There's so many conflicting opinions on pct in this forum. I don't have to worry about it until the end of March though, so I might get some good advice before then. I do moderate cardio 20 minutes 3 times a week.

----------


## thetoponepercent

I worked out Back and Bis yesterday (Saturday). The workout felt good. I felt sorta in the zone.

Back 
Chin ups wide grip for 3 sets
Chin ups close grip for 2 sets
Seated cable rows for 4 sets 
Lower back extensions for 3 sets
BB half rows to mid section for 3 sets

Bi
Cable curls wide grip for 3 sets
Cable curls close grip for 3 sets

Abs
Raised knee abs for 2 sets
Raised side abs for 1 set each side

I am doing most of the back, bis and abs till failure. I'm headed to the gym here shortly to do legs. They are still a little sore but I should be fine.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Another good day. I did legs on Christmas Eve. I feel like I have good focus at the gym. My hunger is increasing. I think I was 3 lbs heavier today at 188. I won't make much of gaining weight until I cross over 190. That will be a new high for me. I was at 189 after Thanksgiving  :LOL:  My girlfriend thinks there is something wrong with me since i am eating so much. My hunger pains hurt worse then normal. If I go longer than 2 hours without eating I my body will let me know. I have pretty much tried eat non-stop all day. If there is food in front of me I will eat it. Another note is my lower back has a constant pressure to it. I also find myself very thirsty. I started carrying a gallon jug full of water around with me. Prob drinking 1 1/2 gallons of water a day.

I did my blood pressure today. Didn't come out very well. 134/51
I don't know what to make of it. I remember reading about AAS increasing your blood pressure. I need to read again and find out what is out of range even for being on AAS. Hopefully this is normal for all I am taking. 

My entire body is sore. I really need a day off and none better than Christmas.

Everyone have a Merry Christmas!! Talk to you soon.


Squats 
275 X 10 for 3
295 X 8 

Dead Lifts
225 X 12
235 X 10 for 2

Leg extensions, Leg curls, calves. Skipped the cardio today but will make up for it on Christmas Day. Prob do 45 min then.

----------


## thetoponepercent

I took Christmas day off. No cardio, no weights, no nothing. 

But I have big news for today. I went to the gym today to work out shoulders and someone flipped the ****ing switch. I didn't feel any different, but when I got under the weight everything was so light. WOW!!! And normally pains that I feel in my wrist and elbows was non-existent. The shrugs workout is where I blew up the most. Couldn't believe it. Normally do 3 plates on each side for my last set. Today did 4 plates on each side plus a 25lbs per side. Couldn't believe it. I had a very nice pump going. Will it be like this every day that I go to the gym now? I am going to get strong fast if this continues  :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:  

My weight today was 190lbs. Thats 5 lbs since I started a week ago. I think it would be higher if I wasn't taking the Nolva to control water weight. I am happy so far. 

Took my third shot. Another one into the glute. No pain, no problems to report.

Shoulders
Military press
BB 185 X 10 for 3 sets in the front to chin
BB 175 X 10 for 3 sets in the back of neck 

DB 65 X 15 for 2 sets 

Shrugs
Machine with free weights
6 plates for 15
8 plates for 12
8 plates plus 2 25's for 10 
8 plates plus 2 25's for 10 

side raises, front raises

20 min Cardio

Ab routine

----------


## thetoponepercent

So I did chest today. I didn't feel the power today that I felt yesterday when I did shoulders. My chest was sore still from the last time I worked it so this might be why I didn't feel a big strength gain there. I haven't taken the Nolva for the past 3 days now to see if I would pick up water weight. I was 192 lbs today. 7 lbs over starting weight, but I think 4 lbs of that is pure water weight. I will mostly likely take another Nolva in the next day or two and I am about to start taking my Proscar. I am starting to get acne on my face. I haven't seen any on my body. When I was a teen and early 20's I had some acne on my face so I am not pleased to see this now that I am 30. Good body pump today. My shoulders were very vascular and I can see veins ready to pop out on my arms and chest.

Flat bench
BB 225 X 12
BB 285 X 5 for 2 sets
BB 225 X 12

DB 90 X 10 for 2 sets

Incline bench
BB 205 X 5
BB 225 X 5

Decline bench
BB 245 X 10 for 2 sets

4 sets of Chest Fly with cables

Tris
Cable with Bar
4 sets incremental weight each set

Cable with rope
4 sets 

Cable single isolation
2 sets each arm

Dips
2 sets body weight for 15

Cardio 20 min

----------


## thetoponepercent

Took today off. I think I am overtraining. Tomorrow will be legs.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Great leg workout today. Nothing mental. I didn't feel strong or pumped up in my head. But when I got under the weight everything was light. Started back with the Nolva and took my first proscar yesterday. Checked my weight. I am still at 192 lbs. My forth injection is today. About to do it soon into my right glute. 

Squats
225 X 12
275 X 10
315 X 10

Leg Presses
8 plates X 15
10 plates X 10
12 plates X 10
14 plates X 7

Leg extensions for 3 sets
Leg curls for 3 sets
Calves for 5 sets

30 min of cardio

----------


## sonar1234

thetoponepercent please keep us posted on this cycle, thanks its great so far.

I have a source that can get me pertty much the same cycle has you are doing for 8 weeks with PCT, i did steroids back in 1999 but they where fake.

So that would be my first cycle has well.

I would do this to transform my body and lose fat a bit while adding quality mass.

I am 34 years old BTW and think that the muscles growth is a lot better then when i was on my 20 hell even teens LOL been training since 16.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> thetoponepercent please keep us posted on this cycle, thanks its great so far.
> 
> I have a source that can get me pertty much the same cycle has you are doing for 8 weeks with PCT, i did steroids back in 1999 but they where fake.
> 
> So that would be my first cycle has well.
> 
> I would do this to transform my body and lose fat a bit while adding quality mass.
> 
> I am 34 years old BTW and think that the muscles growth is a lot better then when i was on my 20 hell even teens LOL been training since 16.


I am glad to see someone is reading my post!! I would say for the past few years its been my shoulders, wrist, etc that would bother me and prevent me from pushing the weights hard enough to get bigger. These pains are all but gone now and the weights are just easier to lift.

I would be so pissed if I was injecting olive oil into my glute twice a week. Luckily for you with the internet you can check out your vials and make sure they are legit this time around before starting.

I am 12 days into my cycle and I have really only started to see the results in the gym the past 3 workouts (4 days). Its exciting for sure. I think I am going to get some amazing gains if this continues until pct.

I will try my best to keep up this log on a daily basis, thanks for the encouragement.

----------


## thetoponepercent

WOW!!! I love this!!! Power increases across the board!!  :7up:   :7up:  

I did back and bis today.

Back
Bent over DB rows
65 X 10
75 X 10
80 X 10

Cable rows
235 X 10
250 X 4

Cable lat pulls wide
180 X 10
190 X 10

Cable lat pulls close
220 X 10
220 X 10

Low back extensions
holding a 45 plate X 15
holding a 45 plate X 15

Bis
standing DB 55 X 20
standing DB 60 X 12

Preacher curls
BB 80 X 10
BB 105 X 5

Cable curl bar Outside grip, Cable curl bar inside grip, Hammer curls

20 min cardio

----------


## thetoponepercent

Forgot to mention. My appetite has decreased. I am not eating less, but it takes me nearly and hour to eat my lunch or dinner. I just stare at it. I am not worried about it since I weighed myself today and I gained another pound. 193lbs = up 8 lbs. 

I feel tired most of the time. This might have to do with my sleep. I am up all night using the bathroom. Prob 2 or 3 times a night. Sucks but I feel so thirsty I drink a nearly a glass of water each time I get up to urinate. Maybe I should take my last dbol earlier in the night?

----------


## Haro3

i could be wrong but i remember hearing increased rbc makes u tired....which would be the eq. but the eq should also up ur appetite......

----------


## thetoponepercent

> i could be wrong but i remember hearing increased rbc makes u tired....which would be the eq. but the eq should also up ur appetite......


Your right about rbc and eq, but I didn't think the EQ would be kicking in so early.

----------


## thetoponepercent

So I did shoulders today. They were still a bit sore so I didn't push them too hard. I lifted more weight than I did last shoulder workout, but didn't push myself far beyond that. I need to find a good balance between heavy and light days, and when best to take days off. I know there is a lot out there on these type of routines, but I will learn and adjust as I listen to my body.

Tomorrow will be a day off and Tuesday depending on how my chest feels will be a chest day.

I was looking in the mirror today and my gut that I had for a week was near gone. I haven't been as hungry. Checked my weight today at the gym to see if I had lost weight. 192.5lbs So my weight hasn't reduced. I am starting to see some muscular development occurring. Nothing insane, but when your lifting heavy you have to grow. I notice my shoulders are fuller. I will take photos again in a week and we will see if there are any gains in size.

I found a kabob place tonight. Grilled chicken and brown rice. Perfect I hope. I was able to eat a lot more then usual. I think I am just getting tired of eating the same old stuff. After 2 weeks of eating tuna its less about eating it and more about choking it down.

----------


## Haro3

lol exactly why i've been eating taco bell non stop lol i cant handle chicken/rice anymore

----------


## thetoponepercent

> lol exactly why i've been eating taco bell non stop lol i cant handle chicken/rice anymore


I found this Paki Kabab place. Chicken, brown rice and yogart. I have been eating that 3 times a day. I must have gained 3 lbs in the last two days. I have also been eating a lot more carbs. Gained a bit more fat than I want. I will increase my cardio this week to help work off some of it.

hmmm....taco bell. I am not there yet. But I can see 8 weeks into starting to break down!!

----------


## Haro3

> I found this Paki Kabab place. Chicken, brown rice and yogart. I have been eating that 3 times a day. I must have gained 3 lbs in the last two days. I have also been eating a lot more carbs. Gained a bit more fat than I want. I will increase my cardio this week to help work off some of it.
> 
> hmmm....taco bell. I am not there yet. But I can see 8 weeks into starting to break down!!


ohhhhh you have no idea. i was ok when i was in class cuz it forced me to eat on campus which meant i made my own food so i ate my shakes and my chicken /rice everday but when im outta school and working like now over break its horrible cuz im lazy and where im at i cant heat up my food and i HATE eating chicken/rice cold from the night before. so i usually jus go to the gastation or fast food but hey i've yet to put on very much fat so im fine with it. its winter who cares if i get fat muahahah

----------


## thetoponepercent

So I had to travel this afternoon and evening  :Frown:  Lucky for me I managed to get to the gym for an hour this morning. I worked out chest and its 6 days since my last chest day. I was still sore from last workout. WTF...6 days later and my chest is still sore. Any advise from anyone? Only thing I can think is I am stressing my chest during my shoulders workout??

I made an increase in strength from last weeks chest workout, but with my sore chest and limit in time kept me from going to hard. I did a set of BB 285 X 5. That is 10 lbs heavier for a set of 5 than I have ever done. My goal is BB 315 X 5 in 3 or 4 weeks. I need to increase 5-10 lbs for a set of 5 each week. I worked Tris for a few sets after my chest routine.

Also took my 5th injection. I only had a 1/2 ml of test on hand but a full ml of EQ. I stilled some from travelling. I should have my vials when I get back home this weekend. Won't have to worry about travelling with this stuff in loaded needles anymore.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Legs day is my new favorite. I am going up in weight so quickly, the weight is higher than other body parts, and the recovery time for my legs is very quick. Weight today was 195lbs. Thats 10 lbs increase in 17 days for me. My BF was also gone up. I would guess ~15%. I will not let my BF get too out of control - Increase cardio or decrease food intake if it goes much higher. I have been meaning to comment on acne, other than a small breakout the first week I haven't had any. 

Squats
225 X 10
175 X 10
315 X 10
335 X 10

Leg Presses
8 plates for 10
12 plates for 10
14 plates for 10

Dead lifts
225 X 10
275 X 7

Leg curls, leg extensions, calves

30 min cardio

----------


## thetoponepercent

I had to travel yesterday so no gym - day off.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Today was Back and Bis. Good workout but I didn't feel super human today. The weight was heavy but I still did it. Also took some photos that I will post as soon as I edit them.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Alright, here are some photos. I am 19 day into. I will try to get some leg photos tomorrow. I am about 9 - 10 lbs heavier than when I started. Whatcha think? Maybe some increase in size.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Has this board become lethargic???? Not exactly the outpouring of advice and support I had hoped for.

I worked out chest and tis today. I am seeing week over week strong gains now. I feel very happy and calm most of the time. Except maybe my rant above ^^

I wonder how will I know when the TEST and EQ kick in??

Chest
BB flat bench
275 X 5
295 X 5

BB inclined bench
225 X 5
245 X 5

DB flat bench
100's X 7

2 Sets cable flies high, 2 sets cable flies low

Tris
Cable pull downs for 4 sets with bar
Cable pull downs for 4 sets with rope
2 sets of dips

20 min cardio

----------


## thetoponepercent

Did legs again today. Added an extra 20 lbs to squats for a high rep of 355 for 8. 

Summary of increase since I started for squats and flat BB bench.

Bench - I have had 4 or so workouts since I started on chest. Today ended 3 weeks and here are the jumps that I have made so far.
Start 270 X 5 
Week 1 275 X 5 
Week 2 285 X 5
Week 3 295 X 5

Squats
Start 275 X 10
Week 1 285 X 10
Week 2 315 X 10
Week 3 335 X 10
Week 4 355 X 8

My legs have grown a lot :Wink/Grin:  

My only worry is that I haven't gained any weight in a week or so. I haven't moved off the 195 lbs mark. I am trying to eat like crazy, but I just don't have the appetite to eat enough to gain more weight. Any suggestions?

----------


## mranderson

Doing the same cycle. On the first week. 2nd shot today in the other cheek. and BTW, my right cheek is still sore to the touch.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Did shoulders today. About the same weights as last workout. 20 min of cardio.

took my 7th shot last night.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Today was Back and Bis. Prob my best workout so far. I had lots of stamina and power. 

For back I did sitting cable rows. Then bent over DB rows for 3 set on each side with 95 lbs X 10. I was pretty impressed and could of went higher weight if my hands could hold it (I need to pick up some wrist wraps bad). Completed the remaining back routine with lower back at the end. I did three sets of lower back with the third one hitting the lower back so bad I had to sit in pain for 10 min before I could walk. Next time I do back and bis I will save the lower back as my very last item at the gym. Lots of pain, but it felt great.

For bis I started heavy for 3 sets of 105 lbs BB preacher curls. After that I hit them hard for the next 20 - 30 min or so. I went lighter weight but high reps. Felt great. This is the best bi pump I have ever had. At the end of my workout my workout my bis were swelling up just flexing them. 

I definitely will look forward to my next day on bis.

----------


## malidfa

looking good bro keep everyone posted

----------


## gr8gear

great read.......keep the posts coming. Good luck!

----------


## thetoponepercent

Thanks for the support guys!!

Today was a travel day so no time to work out. I haven't gained any weight in the past 10 days but I did lower by body fat. If I had to guess I would say I am 12 - 13%, down from 15 or 16% after I shot up 10 lbs so quickly. My hunger has been great the last couple days. I think I am about to shoot up in weight again.

Took my 8th shot just now. Hard to believe how quickly the time has gone by. Tomorrow is chest day and I am extremely excited.

----------


## judge_dread

how many days are u in cycle now bro?

----------


## thetoponepercent

> how many days are u in cycle now bro?



I am 3 days shy of ending 4 weeks. Monday I will take my 9th shot to start week 5. I think the TEST and EQ may be kicking in. In the last two days my endurance at the gym has increased and I feel very hyper. Also woke up in the middle of the night because of a shoulder pump. Very odd, maybe I was dreaming of lifting weights  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I hope to be able to see the TEST and EQ kicking in at the gym today. Will keep you updated. I think I have about another week of dbol left. There are many times where I would forget to take it and taking a dose close to bed is a mistake because of the amount of water you need to take with it.

----------


## Haro3

good to hear, hope its going good. seems to be

----------


## thetoponepercent

Alright, its official. The TEST or EQ is starting to kick in. WOW. The energy level is through the roof. And the pumps hurt. I have never been so sore in my life. I can hardly lift my arms.

I did Chest and Tris tonight. The feature was my flat chest BB. I did lots of stretching then a light warm up with 135 for 15 for so. Followed by a set of 275 for 5 but I had the strength that I could have pushed out 10. So I loaded the bar with 305 and found someone to spot me. The typical reaction when I ask someone for a spot is for them to look me up and down and give me the look of "yea right". I go nice as slow, lift the weight myself, come all the way down touch my chest then push all the way arms extended. I hit 305 for 5. Dropped the weight down to 225 and pushed out 17 for my next set without a spot, but may have had another one in me if someone was there. My elbow was bothering me so when I went to inclined BB, I never went over 225 but I tell you I could have pushed 275 for 5 or 6 if I wasn't worried about my elbow.

Hit cable flies next and saw my shoulders explode with veins. Felt great. With my elbow bothering me I started light with tris but after a few set the elbow pain was manageable so I pushed on and did about 20 -30 min of tris. Followed by dips and finally forearms. I could of kept going if I wasn't starting to feel hungry. I skipped cardio. 

Weighed myself and I am at 196. I have gained only 1 lbs in the past 10 days. I don't know if I am doing do something wrong or if I should even worry about it. I am making huge gains in strength week over week. Either way you will not hear me complain. I was thinking about taking some photos, but the thought of flexing and making the shoulder pump come back hurts to think about it.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> good to hear, hope its going good. seems to be


I haven't gained near the weight you had at this point, but my strength gain is solid. I am very happy with the experience so far  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## king6

> Also woke up in the middle of the night because of a shoulder pump. Very odd, maybe I was dreaming of lifting weights


Maybe you were jacking it in your sleep.  :LOL:

----------


## king6

I'm taking Paper Dbol as well. How is it working for you? I'm at 30mg/ed, but thinking of bumping it up to 40mg/ed.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> I'm taking Paper Dbol as well. How is it working for you? I'm at 30mg/ed, but thinking of bumping it up to 40mg/ed.


Yea, its hard to believe that those little squares are all you need but its legit. I took 40mg on days that I didn't work out and 50mg on days I did work out. But there were many days I forgot to take the 5th pill. Took about 5 or 6 days before I saw the results.

----------


## king6

> Yea, its hard to believe that those little squares are all you need but its legit. I took 40mg on days that I didn't work out and 50mg on days I did work out. But there were many days I forgot to take the 5th pill. Took about 5 or 6 days before I saw the results.


Yeah, I had my doubts at first. They didn't look like what I expected. They look like something a contractor would draw on. I assume you got yours from the same place I got mine. Took me a month to get mine, but that was during the holidays.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Rough night sleeping. I am so sore from my waist up that I was in pain all night. I am guessing my workouts are more intensive that anything I have experienced before. I should have taken some advil before bed. I am going to take some now because its really uncomfortable. Hurts to move my arms. And I have always loved the feeling of being sore after a good workout.

----------


## BladesOfBlood

Great Log - Keep up the intense workouts, they will pay off. I had to move to 2 days on one off. This has helped greatly in recovery. Now finding something to do on that off day is the real problem! But seriously, great progress.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Great Log - Keep up the intense workouts, they will pay off. I had to move to 2 days on one off. This has helped greatly in recovery. Now finding something to do on that off day is the real problem! But seriously, great progress.


Thanks bro. I may need to make an adjustment if I am going to hurt this bad after each workout. I think starting next week I might take an entire week and just go light weights with high reps. I hate to take more than two days a week off because like you said, what do you do on those days. Cardio I guess, but it would be tough not to lift!!

----------


## thetoponepercent

Did legs today. Today on squats I used the free weights bar instead of the smith bar. 275, 315, 335 - for 8 each. Felt good. Then I did single leg presses followed by dead lifts 275, 305, 315 - for 5 each. Leg curls, leg extensions, calves. No cardio.

----------


## thetoponepercent

I was planning on working out today, but i am just too sore. Taking today off and tomorrow is a travel day so I will have to wake up very early in the morning if I am going to be able to work out. We'll see.

----------


## MartyMcFly

> Did legs today. Today on squats I used the free weights bar instead of the smith bar. 275, 315, 335 - for 8 each. Felt good. Then I did single leg presses followed by dead lifts 275, 305, 315 - for 5 each. Leg curls, leg extensions, calves. No cardio.


Are you doing regular deads on leg day? Or are those stiff-legged?

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Are you doing regular deads on leg day? Or are those stiff-legged?


Regular deads

----------


## MartyMcFly

> Regular deads


You know those are for back, right?

----------


## SVTMuscle*

So what's the thoughts so far?

----------


## thetoponepercent

> You know those are for back, right?


It hits legs as well. Do you think its a bad idea to do deads as part of my legs day?

I have been doing them on legs day since back and bis take so long.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> So what's the thoughts so far?


The million dollar question  :Wink/Grin:  

Dbol - gave me huge gains in strength in about everything. Very impressed but I feel dehydrated all the time. Constantly drinking water and pissing it out.

TEST & EQ - Not sure which one of these started to kick in this week since I have never done a cycle before. Whichever, I really really enjoy it. I feel like I am 18 again. Energy levels are through the roof. Horny all the time. In the gym this translates to lots of intensity. The last two workouts since I started feeling a new compound taking effect have left my entire body sore to the point where it hurts to move. I have never been so sore, I thought perhaps I had hurt myself at first. The pumps are amazing. I can see hot red flashes on the skin from all the veins surfacing while I am in the lift. 

Sides - I haven't experience any side except a small facial acne break out in the beginning and headaches the 1st week or so. Both of which went away. 

Overall - The strength gain is more than I thought was possible. I figured I would have been gained this much strength by the end of the cycle, not within 5 weeks. I keep hoping I continue to gain in strength at the current level week over week through the end of the cycle. I will be insanely strong. I thought I would gain more weight than I have. I have only gained 10 lbs so far. Thoughts??

----------


## king6

I wouldn't go by what the scale says, just go by how you look.

----------


## Haro3

> I wouldn't go by what the scale says, just go by how you look.


troof!

looks like ur doing everything right

as for deadlifts i'd do em on back day. maybe every other. i honestly dont do them at all just started doing em again this week actually. and ill do them every other or every 3rd back day. 5 sets of heavy weight (heavy to me  :Smilie: ) i was never good at them and they hurt me but i dropped my weight and am focusing on form cuz my back thickness sucks. so yea i'd do em on back day. u say back/bi's takes long? thats one of my shorter routines....how many sets are you doing per workout?

----------


## thetoponepercent

> troof!
> 
> looks like ur doing everything right
> 
> as for deadlifts i'd do em on back day. maybe every other. i honestly dont do them at all just started doing em again this week actually. and ill do them every other or every 3rd back day. 5 sets of heavy weight (heavy to me ) i was never good at them and they hurt me but i dropped my weight and am focusing on form cuz my back thickness sucks. so yea i'd do em on back day. u say back/bi's takes long? thats one of my shorter routines....how many sets are you doing per workout?


I do about 3 set of everything. Chin ups wide, chin ups close, seated cable rows, Bent over DB rows, Lower back, machine lat pulls (not sure the name) /// For Bis - 2 sets preacher wide, 2 set preacher close, DB curls, Cable standing wide and close, then light weight isolation DB curls. This is typical, I switch up between free weight and machine from week to week.

These workout use to never take me more than 60 - 75 min. Seems like these days I go 90 min then another 20 - 30 on cardio. I am taking larger breaks between sets then before. I spend a lot of time stretching and drinking water.

This has really been a learning experience for me and I am trying to go at least 10lbs heavier each week than the week prior for each exercise.

----------


## Haro3

> I do about 3 set of everything. Chin ups wide, chin ups close, seated cable rows, Bent over DB rows, Lower back, machine lat pulls (not sure the name) /// For Bis - 2 sets preacher wide, 2 set preacher close, DB curls, Cable standing wide and close, then light weight isolation DB curls. This is typical, I switch up between free weight and machine from week to week.
> 
> These workout use to never take me more than 60 - 75 min. Seems like these days I go 90 min then another 20 - 30 on cardio. I am taking larger breaks between sets then before. I spend a lot of time stretching and drinking water.
> 
> This has really been a learning experience for me and I am trying to go at least 10lbs heavier each week than the week prior for each exercise.


i think ur WAY over doing ur bi's man. i do bi's after back and i do 4 sets sometimes 6 but very seldom. ill lift 15 sets of back then do 2 sets hammer curls, 2 sets alternating. or 2 sets cable curls, 2 sets spider curls. thats it i think more than that is over training...keep in mind ur bicep is one of ur smalles muscles...

----------


## thetoponepercent

> I wouldn't go by what the scale says, just go by how you look.


Thats good to hear. I am sure I could force more food, but I can't stand to look in the mirror and see high BF. I am at prob at the most BF ever at this point. I am making improvements, had someone comment on how muscular my legs have become and in general I appear to be more solid  :7up:  

On a side note, I will be travelling Mon and return on Thurs so I took my Mon injection tonight. That was my 9th and start of my 5th week. The first injection or two left me mildly sore, now I don't feel a thing. I am extremely gentle with the needle. Push some juice then let go to make sure I haven't moved the position of the needle. I do think a few times till its all injected.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> i think ur WAY over doing ur bi's man. i do bi's after back and i do 4 sets sometimes 6 but very seldom. ill lift 15 sets of back then do 2 sets hammer curls, 2 sets alternating. or 2 sets cable curls, 2 sets spider curls. thats it i think more than that is over training...keep in mind ur bicep is one of ur smalles muscles...


Coming from you (huge bis!!), I will try to tone it back. Do you find its better to go heavy with less reps or lighter and high reps? Or both in one workout? Last question - How often do you do bis? I am doing mine about ever 6th day but its one muscle group that I feel is underdeveloped so I was looking to be aggressive with them. Thanks for you help!

----------


## Haro3

> Coming from you (huge bis!!), I will try to tone it back. Do you find its better to go heavy with less reps or lighter and high reps? Or both in one workout? Last question - How often do you do bis? I am doing mine about ever 6th day but its one muscle group that I feel is underdeveloped so I was looking to be aggressive with them. Thanks for you help!


i stay in the 8-12 range on bi's maybe one real heavy set of like 4 every now and then but i doubt it does much of anything

----------


## thetoponepercent

I woke up early this morning so I could get in a workout before my travel. Took a shake and then went. Soon as I started with my first exercise I felt like my shake was going to come up (sick). I did what I could towards back and bis but my stomach kept me from pushing it hard. I had to cancel my travel plans because my stomach couldn't take it. I am resting now and hope to keep it under control. I don't know what happen, but I am sure its not AAS related. Either way I don't think I will try another morning workout with some real food in me first.

----------


## MartyMcFly

I think you are overdoing your back also. After weighted wide-grip chins, bent over BB rows and deads I cannot do anything else barely bi's.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> I think you are overdoing your back also. After weighted wide-grip chins, bent over BB rows and deads I cannot do anything else barely bi's.


If I can keep going then should I? Sounds like you are completely destroying your back with only a couple of exercises. The first thing that goes for me is lower back and rest of my back i can keep going to complete my routine. By the time I get to bis the resistance needed to support my back against the weight I am curling becomes difficult. My back is spent, but not so much my bis.

How many sets of each of those lifts are you working?

----------


## thetoponepercent

Couple more photos

----------


## SVTMuscle*

get yo tan on brotha!

----------


## thetoponepercent

> get yo tan on brotha!


LOL - I knew it was only a matter of time before someone commented on how white I am!!  :1laugh:

----------


## MartyMcFly

> If I can keep going then should I? Sounds like you are completely destroying your back with only a couple of exercises. The first thing that goes for me is lower back and rest of my back i can keep going to complete my routine. By the time I get to bis the resistance needed to support my back against the weight I am curling becomes difficult. My back is spent, but not so much my bis.
> 
> How many sets of each of those lifts are you working?


Here is my back and bi routine for ya.

Wide chins
BW/12
bw+25/10
bw+50/6-8
bw+75/3-5 sometimes less and sometimes need a hand.

Bent over rows BB
245/10
265/8
285/4-6

Dead lift

365/8
405/5
425/5

BB curl

105/12
115/10
125/8
135/4-6

Inc DB Curl

30/12
35/12
40/10-12

hammer 3 sec down 2 sec up

25/12
30/10
30/8

That is basically it. Weight varies higher and lower.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Today was a kick arse in the gym. I think maybe the EQ or just a build up of compounds in my body. I worked shoulders. The pumps were outragous, the intensity was through the roof and there was a huge strength gain. my joint pains were minimal. I even looked bigger today. Checked my weight and I was at 199lbs. Thats total of 14lbs gain and 4 lbs gain since I last checked. I am looking forward to my next injection for the first time LOL

----------


## malidfa

sounding like your making some good gains keep it up

----------


## BOOST

Subscribing, good read you are looking great, keep us posted.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## thetoponepercent

Thanks for the support guys!  :7up:

----------


## thetoponepercent

I am really sore today. My shoulders are swollen. Took today off.

----------


## BOOST

> I am really sore today. My shoulders are swollen. Took today off.


Less weight more reps. Any sides yet?

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Less weight more reps. Any sides yet?


I always have the intension of lifting lighter, but when I get into the gym I want to see how much I have progressed. Ya know.

I have have zero sides. Itchy nipples after I missed a couple days of my Nolva, but upped my dose for 2 days and it went away.

----------


## Peducho0113

Great job keep it up, you are looking good bro

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Great job keep it up, you are looking good bro


Thanks bro. My hunger has increased. I feel tired of eating all the time. 30 min after a meal I am hungry again. I just took my bedtime shake and I am hungry again writing this message. 

I would have to say that I most enjoy the EQ. Increase in pump and hunger. And the pumps in the gym really help with sore joins.

----------


## dhriscerr

subscribing! I get paid tonight, order from lion tommorow clen , nolva, letro on there way, then get accutane and B12 from another site. Once thats all here, Were on our way. im only going to be doing Test E 500mgs for 12-14 weeks havent decided, but im going to fronload to see if it helps. Its my first cycle. Did you say this was your first? And if it was what made you decide to try more than one compound? I was debating it but decided just test e this time and i can always go crazier later. Oh and thanks for the good read

----------


## thetoponepercent

> subscribing! I get paid tonight, order from lion tommorow clen, nolva, letro on there way, then get accutane and B12 from another site. Once thats all here, Were on our way. im only going to be doing Test E 500mgs for 12-14 weeks havent decided, but im going to fronload to see if it helps. Its my first cycle. Did you say this was your first? And if it was what made you decide to try more than one compound? I was debating it but decided just test e this time and i can always go crazier later. Oh and thanks for the good read


Thanks and gl on your cycle. I did lots of research, months. I liked everything I read about EQ - hard pumps and helps with joint pains. And I haven't decided if there will be another cycle so I am looking at this like a once in a life time experiment. Bottom line is I have the money and wanted to go hard  :7up:

----------


## thetoponepercent

I weighed in today at 200lbs. I don't know how the next set of photos will come out, but I can see the difference in the mirror. And I can definitely see the difference each and every time I go to the gym. My chest has increased in strength yet again. The minute I did the first set of chest my entire upper body had an instant pump. From that first set on the joint pains I have been experiencing were gone. The pump was amazing. EQ is the shyt! My chest BB flat has gone up 40-45lbs in set weight in 5 weeks without compromise to form. I had 2 people come up to me after the 315 X 4 and tell me hell of a job  :Asskiss:  

Took my 10 injection today without incident. 

Today was chest and tris
BB flat
275 X 6, 315 X 4, 225 X 20

BB inclined
225 X 5, 235 X 7

Cable flies high and low

Tris
Several sets of various cable exercises, dips.

----------


## Haro3

nice work man. i've never pressed 315 for more than 3. but im not a big barbell bench press person. i stick to incline dumb bells

----------


## thetoponepercent

> nice work man. i've never pressed 315 for more than 3. but im not a big barbell bench press person. i stick to incline dumb bells


Thanks Haro. I keep thinking I am going to reach the limits for my body but I guess not. 

I think I recall you had a shoulder issue?

----------


## Haro3

> Thanks Haro. I keep thinking I am going to reach the limits for my body but I guess not. 
> 
> I think I recall you had a shoulder issue?


towards the end (prolly the winny) for some reason my shoudlers started killing me. actually i might have hurt myself doing heavy shoulder presses cuz one time i kicked the dumb bell up and it almost went over my shoulder and kinda rolled it back. fvckin hurt. but nah i've never been a heavy bench presser. i just dont like the movement. i like incline flat just doesnt feel like it hits the chest well for me. especially not flat bb. but dude i dunno if ur gym has it but Hammer Strength chest machines are SICK! i just started putting the flat hammer machine in my routine and i love it! im not very strong on it but its a killer movement. try it out if you dont already

----------


## thetoponepercent

> towards the end (prolly the winny) for some reason my shoudlers started killing me. actually i might have hurt myself doing heavy shoulder presses cuz one time i kicked the dumb bell up and it almost went over my shoulder and kinda rolled it back. fvckin hurt. but nah i've never been a heavy bench presser. i just dont like the movement. i like incline flat just doesnt feel like it hits the chest well for me. especially not flat bb. but dude i dunno if ur gym has it but Hammer Strength chest machines are SICK! i just started putting the flat hammer machine in my routine and i love it! im not very strong on it but its a killer movement. try it out if you dont already


Yea, we have hammer machines. I use them sometimes at the end to get a burn. I especially like the wide flat hammer. You hand are very wide to start and as you push out your hands come in close.

----------


## thetoponepercent

I felt pretty tired today from working around the house all day. I almost bailed and called today a day off, but last minute decided to go. Today I did back and bis. Shorten my back workout a bit and added dead lift today instead of legs day. I figured it would be a weak day but that wasn't the case  :No No:   :No No:  

I did 2 sets of sitting cable rows, 2 sets of chin ups wide, 2 set of DB rows for 95 X 9 and 100 X 8 and finally deads for 315 X 5 and 345 X 3 (prob had another one or two, but the acid in my stomach made me stop)

For bis I did preacher curls for 2 sets of 95 X 10, 2 sets of DB preacher curls and 2 sets of standing cable curls. I decided to go for a third set on the standing cable curls but wanted to go heavy. 1st 2 sets were 12 machine plates then 14 and for the last one I went to 18. I think its the full stack on the adjustable cable or close to full stack. The 1st 2 time I tried to curl it I couldn't get it. I took a deep breath, concentrated and knocked out 6 of them. I can't explain why I was able to get 6 after I couldn't do it once the 1st 2 times I tried. Maybe a mental block that I had to work out. 

The pumps are outragous and I feel like I am visibly larger when I look in the mirror. Veins through my chest and shoulders probably the reason I feel that way.

----------


## Haro3

new picssssssssssssssssss

----------


## thetoponepercent

Took today off. I will try to get some photos tomorrow. If not it will have to wait till next weekend.

----------


## thetoponepercent

I didn't get around to the pics today. It will have to wait till next weekend unless I have room to take my camera with me.

Today was legs. I did squats 315 X 5, 345 X 4 then dropped down to 225 for 20. Single leg presses, leg extensions, leg curls and calves. Good strength and energy.

----------


## thetoponepercent

I did shoulders and cardio tonight. It wasn't my best workout. I only had 6 hours of sleep last night plus I stopped with the Dbol a over the weekend.
 
I had the strength, but not the energy. I would stop my set short of failure.

----------


## MartyMcFly

Keep up the good work man.

----------


## king6

Yeah, sounds like you are making good gains. I wish I had started the same time as you. I started school again today, and there were some girls I would have liked to make *splash!*  :7up:

----------


## thetoponepercent

Thanks guys. I was originally planning on starting Jan 1st, but after calculating the time for the AAS to effect my body I thought just before Christmas was perfect timing. Not to mention I was excited as hell to start!

----------


## thetoponepercent

I was starting to look bloated so I increased the nolva from 10mg EOD to 10mg ED. And I am getting back into cardio. I was doing the cardio 4 or 5 times a week until the last two weeks. 

This EQ has me so damn hungry I am having a hard time holding a strict diet. And travelling does help. I want to eat everything I see. I am paying for it now and working hard to get my diet back in order. I just can't stand seeing the water and body fat building up.

I have always thought that my lagging body part is my bis and calves. I have decided to starting working out those two body parts twice a week now instead of once every 6 days. I think I should be ok since these are smaller muscle groups. Someone let me know if this will be counterproductive to growth?

So tonight was cardio and bis. After 20 mins of bis they felt great. Nice pumps. But during my cardio is when I starting feeling body pumps through chest, shoulders and legs. Its a sweet feeling. I am realizing just how important diet and cardio to my cycle.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Didn't feel like editing the frontal photos, but here is a new back photo. I will take a bunch of photos this weekend. I think I look pretty bloated. There is some size incease in my shoulders.

----------


## thetoponepercent

I did chest and tris tonight. Felt good, lots of energy. BB flat bench 275 X 6, 315 X 5, 225 X 18. BB inclined I was weak. 225 X 5, 265 X 2. Decided to add BB declined tonight. 225 X 12, 275 X 8. 3 set of flies. Worked tris for 20 min then finished up with 3 sets of dips. Cardio for 20 min.

weighed myself. I broke the 200 mark with a weight of 201. 16 lbs since i started. 

My hunger is out of control. I can spend an hour forcing all the food my body can consume just to be hungry again in an hour.

----------


## thetoponepercent

I took today off. Tomorrow most likely back and bis.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Tonight was my best workout so far. I figured that the 4th or 5th week would be the top week with TEST, EQ and DBOL all in my system. But tonight I had the most energy I have ever experienced. I couldn't stop moving and the rest time between sets was very low. I am happy and hope this will continue.

I worked Back and Bis. Heavier lifts in every area.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Yesterday was a day off and today I did legs. Nothing much to tell. I was tired and didn't really want to go. My workout reflected it.

----------


## Schmidty

Lookin good bro keep it up

----------


## thetoponepercent

So its been a week since I worked out. I have been out West for a ski trip. t I planned the trip out almost a year ago so I had to go. I think it has set me back a lot. Hours of cardio all day and impossible to eat right or eat every two hours. I am heading to the gym in a bit. My guess is I have lost 5 lbs. I also have a very hectic week coming up. My job is not ideal for a cycle. Travel non-stop and sometime have to work long hours. 

I will post back in a bit after I have gone to the gym. What to work out??

----------


## BigSwol

Hang in there bro, what week are you in now? Im running a very similar cycle now but its test cyp and eq at 600mg ew and 500mgew. I started with dbol but dropped it, was causing way too many probs. Im up 5lbs from the start of my cycle and am just starting my 5th week, my strength is up but the bw is really pissing me off, I never seem to gain shit, but on the good side I hit 345 X 2 on bench and was gonna try a third, so well see how this weeks goes.

BigSwol

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Hang in there bro, what week are you in now? Im running a very similar cycle now but its test cyp and eq at 600mg ew and 500mgew. I started with dbol but dropped it, was causing way too many probs. Im up 5lbs from the start of my cycle and am just starting my 5th week, my strength is up but the bw is really pissing me off, I never seem to gain shit, but on the good side I hit 345 X 2 on bench and was gonna try a third, so well see how this weeks goes.
> 
> BigSwol


Thanks man, its tough to see how much weight I lost last night. I am at 194, down from 201. Lost a little bit of strength as well, but not as bad as I thought. Not sure what week, I think 7th week. I have about 3 weeks of EQ left and 5 weeks of TEST E. What type of problems did you have with the dbol? I didn't like how thirsty it makes me, but the strength gains were the best while I was on it. However the intensity on the test and eq is unreal.

So I worked Chest and tris. 285 X 6 for flat BB bench then 305 X 5. For incline BB bench I did 225 X 6 and then 265 X 3. Chest flies, dips. For tris I did 4 variations of cable pulls.

My flat was down from the 315 for 5 I did 2 weeks back. Oh well, everything else felt the same.

I have a very busy week coming up, but I will try to keep the this thread updated.

----------


## ironaddict69

> Hang in there bro, what week are you in now? Im running a very similar cycle now but its test cyp and eq at 600mg ew and 500mgew. I started with dbol but dropped it, was causing way too many probs. Im up 5lbs from the start of my cycle and am just starting my 5th week, my strength is up but the bw is really pissing me off, I never seem to gain shit, but on the good side I hit 345 X 2 on bench and was gonna try a third, so well see how this weeks goes.
> 
> BigSwol


what problems did u get from dbol?

and bro, ur progress is good, ur base was good from the start. the pics you took look alot better than ur avatar pic as well. keep it up, as the weight issue, did u shred a little or drop some bulk? eq leans, remember that.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> what problems did u get from dbol ?
> 
> and bro, ur progress is good, ur base was good from the start. the pics you took look alot better than ur avatar pic as well. keep it up, as the weight issue, did u shred a little or drop some bulk? eq leans, remember that.


Thanks, I think I did a little of both. Definitely lost some bulk. I feel slightly set back but I am still hitting the weights hard so I am sure I will gain what I lost plus some before I finish. I am beginning to feel like I will definitely do another cycle after this one. I love the way I feel in the gym. My cycle hasn't been as hard hitting as it could have been due to my inconsistent diet. I eat healthy, but since I am always travelling with work I don't always have the option to eat the amount or way I should eat. Most important since I can see result so much faster, its really has helped me understand how important diet and a proper workout routine can be towards growth.

tonight I did back and bis. 2 sets per side of isolated bent over DB rows. 100X10. wide grip chin ups for 3 sets. dead lifts 3 sets of 315 X 5. Lower back extensions 3 sets with 35lbs plate. Bis preacher wide grip 95 X 15, 105 X 10. close grip 105 X 10. DB curls sitting 45 X 24(12 each arm). 4 sets of various forearms. 

Does anyone feel like they had more strength while on the diobol? I think I will take it for 6 weeks next time. I didn't like the way the diobol made me feel but damn it gave me made strength.

----------


## Kstoner6tb

> I started with dbol but dropped it, was causing way too many probs.


I'm thinking of doing this exact cycle, what sides were the dbol causing that got out of hand? Not trying to hijack, just quick question...thanks

----------


## BigSwol

Not to hijack but, my probs had to due with general depression I guess youd call it, stomach discomfort...and constant nose bleed, bad one's....shit was going everywhere. Wasn't givein me weight or strength, and I was constantly pissing like crazy.

BigSwol

----------

